# Dog Toys



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

With all this talk and concern about lead in painted children toys made in China, I am wondering about the dog/puppy toys made in China. I have a couple of chinese made puppy chew toys with some painted areas on them and am wondering about their lead content. If small amouts of lead can harm a child it must have a much greater effect on a little puppy. They my be OK but it does raise a question in my mind.

David


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats a good point David. If they will use it on children's toys then who know about pet toys! It seems lately not a lot of thought goes into these decisions that can have disaterous results. And we have no choice but to blindly trust these manufacturers and assume they are doing what they are supposed to be doing in keeping our family (kids AND pets!) safe. Guess thats not happening!


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Kara, She has a rubber toy boomerang ( which she loves) that has a painted face on it, and also a toy rubber carrot. I am going to get rid of them because I am unsure and better safe than sorry. Both were purchased in a $ store....maybe that's the problem because many things in those stores are made in China. From now on , I will pay more and but American/Canadian.

David


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats probably a good idea, David. I am throwing out alot of jerky this morning too.  She's not going to be happy w/ me. 

The only toy I might have w/ lead is a rubber chicken she wants nothing to do with! It is been sitting alone in the backyard for weeks, maybe months...I doubt she'll even notice it gone.

She doesnt' seem to like rubber toys.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripps favorite toy(the ONLY one he will play with) is a cheap plastic cheeseburger. He would go NUTS if i took it away from him.:frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness,I hadn't thought of this.Guess I will sort dog toys today.I'm not sure where they came from


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit has several rubber squeaky toys that he loves with PAINT on them. Def. made in China. They're usually the cheaper Hartz-type variety found at the supermarket. Out they go! Jeez!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay....my stomach hurts as I'm watching Rocky play with a plastic, painted toy made in China. Bye Bye :sorry: Rocky!

Goes to show, you get what you pay for. Cheap, imported food & toys can't be trusted. There's a reason MADE IN THE US of A is more expensive, it's better quality! We should pool our resources and start our own Pet Store. Just think, we'd open in at least 20 states right off the bat!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

VERY good point, David! So many things are bought in Dollar stores and are so cheap. :frusty:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Dollar Store Toys*

Speaking of Dollar Store Toys...My Wife has bought a whole mess of them less than three weeks ago and two of them have fallen apart including a rope toy that cost...yeah you got it... A Dollar. another one fell apart too and all the stuffing fell out all over the floor. I hate that Dollar Store Crap...sucks it does. I don't even buy that crap for myself and My Wife loves that store.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was disappointed to go through our dog toys and find 2 of their favorites "made in China".They were more expensive ones made by Animal Planet.....a frog and iguana that when you push on them,they squeak and a big long tongue comes out!They are the softest latex too!I think I will just put them up as opposed to throwing them away,just in case.........I am going to be watchful of the things I buy and where they are made.

eace: Thank you---eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh goody, something else to worry and stress about. :behindsofa:


----------

